# Vfe Pinball and Standout.



## chongmagic (Nov 27, 2019)

I love how much Peter can fit on a PCB, it does make soldering the pots a little tricky sometimes.Im working on a Choral Reef and Fiery Red Horse now too.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## jubal81 (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks great! You're on a serious roll.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 27, 2019)

jubal81 said:


> Looks great! You're on a serious roll.


Thank you!


----------



## dlazzarini (Nov 27, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I love how much Peter can fit on a PCB, it does make soldering the pots a little tricky sometimes.Im working on a Choral Reef and Fiery Red Horse now too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve had all the parts for both of those pedals for some time now. Salmon season came along and put everything on hold. About t get back at it. I completed the choral reef a few months ago. Great chorus. Let me know how those 2 pedals sound. I’m anxious to get started.


----------



## Barry (Nov 27, 2019)

You're like a machine churning them out, and they look great!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 27, 2019)

dlazzarini said:


> I’ve had all the parts for both of those pedals for some time now. Salmon season came along and put everything on hold. About t get back at it. I completed the choral reef a few months ago. Great chorus. Let me know how those 2 pedals sound. I’m anxious to get started.



I'm still playing around with the order put I put the standout first and then the pinball. The level on both can create a fair amount of distortion if turned up, I have found that about 15-20% is about the max if you want to retain a clean sound. The HPF and LPF are very touchy.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 28, 2019)

The "Live" series of pedals are crazy loud. The Dragon is a focal point of my board and the gain and level are both very low.  I've thought of scaling it back a bit but I like the pedal so much I don't want to mess with it.  Did you get your relay issue sorted out?


----------



## Gordo (Nov 28, 2019)

I agree that the eq is touchy. On mine I sunk the knobs low so that there's a bit of physical resistance. Makes it less easy to bump them out of whack. They'd be good candidates for plastic shaft pots like on the legacy pedals.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

Gordo said:


> The "Live" series of pedals are crazy loud. The Dragon is a focal point of my board and the gain and level are both very low.  I've thought of scaling it back a bit but I like the pedal so much I don't want to mess with it.  Did you get your relay issue sorted out?



Yeah I used a desoldering pump with an iron built in and it removed it for me. I imagine the relay is toast now but it works as it should.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

Gordo said:


> I agree that the eq is touchy. On mine I sunk the knobs low so that there's a bit of physical resistance. Makes it less easy to bump them out of whack. They'd be good candidates for plastic shaft pots like on the legacy pedals.



Were you able to get the custom pots when you built yours? I also have a dragon, well two, one I built and the other I bought.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Your builds look great, you have been crushing it!!!!

The standout is such a great pedal, i havent used the pinball as much because i built the rocket eq and really like what it does. I agree that they both are crazy loud, but i think that is what I like about them most.

I feel like the pinball and standout both pale in comparison to the dragon. The dragon is my favorite overdrive of all time, I have built 6 of them and bought a blue one. Currently eyeing a green one in case something goes horribly wrong.

i wish i would have gotten more of his live boards, I really enjoy his work.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> Your builds look great, you have been crushing it!!!!
> 
> The standout is such a great pedal, i havent used the pinball as much because i built the rocket eq and really like what it does. I agree that they both are crazy loud, but i think that is what I like about them most.
> 
> ...



Thank you I appreciate it!

I backed Peter's SPS board on Indiegogo and ordered one with a Tractor Beam. I also built the Klein Bottle. I love the Dragon as well, looking forward to the Fiery Red Horse too!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Thank you I appreciate it!
> 
> I backed Peter's SPS board on Indiegogo and ordered one with a Tractor Beam. I also built the Klein Bottle. I love the Dragon as well, looking forward to the Fiery Red Horse too!



I did too, i went with the white horse compressor and am excited to hear who will be releasing his pedals in 2021. I have built damn near everything from his files, I have a whole shelfof just vfe. Just need to paint them, which is where my bottle neck arises.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't recall if those projects came with any of the weird pots. Seems to me there was a sub of some sort. I've never wound out the volume high enough to see where it tops out.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 28, 2019)

Did anyone ever build the Tiger from the Patreon campaign?  It's one of the few VFE's I never warmed up to.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

Gordo said:


> Did anyone ever build the Tiger from the Patreon campaign?  It's one of the few VFE's I never warmed up to.


I never built that one, I did build the Triplet and wasn't a huge fan but need to come back to it.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

I have the tiger and really love it, but i am a compression nut. There are a few of his that i didnt bond with right away, the triplet and enterprise/tractor beam come to mind.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 1, 2019)

Peter's designs are inspired and inspiring.  I've got three of his in the queue: Merman, Mobius & Blues King.  Chong, can we see the front please?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 1, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Peter's designs are inspired and inspiring.  I've got three of his in the queue: Merman, Mobius & Blues King.  Chong, can we see the front please?



Sure, I don't usually use an OEM style graphic but since these are VFE PCBs and pots I figured what the heck. Plus I was too lazy to think of anything original. 

I haven't even put knobs on the Standout yet.

Also just for the sake of it here is a pic of the Dragon and Triplet I built as well.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Dragon









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Triplet









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Gordo (Dec 1, 2019)

That's funny.  I did exactly the same thing with the graphics.  Reverb has such clean and straight front shots I figured it was better than anything I could come up with.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 1, 2019)

Gordo said:


> That's funny.  I did exactly the same thing with the graphics.  Reverb has such clean and straight front shots I figured it was better than anything I could come up with.



Yeah and I figured I would never want to get rid of them so it would just be me looking at them


----------



## Gordo (Dec 2, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 2, 2019)

Gordo said:


> Ditto



I saw your Dimension C build on MBP and it looks great!


----------

